
U.K. Government to issue 'sleep hygiene' guidance - tomduncalf
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/jul/13/government-to-issue-sleep-hygiene-guidance
======
redis_mlc
Not gonna happen. That would cut into their drinking time.

I'm always appalled when I talk to British or Australian tourists in Hawaii or
California:

Me: "See any good sites?"

Limey: "Just point me to the nearest pub. Only got budget for beer."

~~~
dang
Please keep nationalistic swipes off HN. I realize you probably mean it in a
good-humored way, and that's fine for ribbing friends or bullshitting with
buddies, but it doesn't translate into the extremely wide and paper-thin world
of a public internet forum. Here it just starts fires.

